# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Σκέψεις για την κίνηση του vardas να βάλει limit σε link

## MAuVE

Εγώ θα συνιστούσα στον Γιώργο (vardas) να κόψει τελείως το interface με cslab.

Ετσι θα μπορέσω να ξανασηκώσω τον κόμβο μου.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι κατέβασα τον κόμβο μου για να μην περνάει κίνηση από/προς cslab. 

Αν το cslab τεθεί εκτός δικτύου, δεν θα έχω κανένα λόγο να τον κρατάω εκτός.

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ λέω να σηκωθούν όλα όπως πρώτα χωρίς access lists & traffic shaping σε κανέναν (IP based εννοώ).

Κάποτε παρακαλάγαμε για εναλλακτικές και τώρα τις περιφρονούμε και τις κλείνουμε;  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Και πάλι θεωρώ απαράδεκτο το φιλτράρισμα, σε αυτή μάλιστα την περίπτωση πρόκειται για κάτι ακόμα χειρότερο:

όχι το φιλτράρισμα όπως το έκανε ο Mauve, που έκοψε εντελώς το traffic προς το cslab, αλλά το *φιλτράρισμα πακέτων που προέρχονται από συγκεκριμένο χρήστη*. Δηλαδή όλοι οι άλλοι περνάνε κανονικά και ο Αχιλλέας τρώει πόρτα.

Δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται πολύ ανάλυση για την ηθική του θέματος (κόβω όποιον δε χωνεύω)

Περιμένω από όποιον έβαλε αυτό το φίλτρο να προσπαθήσει να το αιτιολογήσει δημόσια και φυσικά να το βγάλει.

Επιπλέον περιμένω από το ΔΣ να πάρει έγκαιρα θέση, ή τουλάχιστον να δείξει ότι παρακολουθεί το θέμα.

Τέλος, περιμένω από όλους όσους διαβάζουνε να πάρουνε θέση τόσο γι' αυτό το θέμα, όσο και για τους εκβιασμούς από τον Mauve, αλλά και από άλλους πιθανότατα (κάτι έχουν πάρει τα αυτιά μου)

----------


## nvak

> To link με varda υπολειτουργεί, θα μιλήσω αύριο μαζί του για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε. Προς το παρόν το άλλαξα κανάλι και χαμήλωσα το rate, και φαίνεται να μην σηκώνει τόσο πολύ latency.


Αχιλέα με τον varda μίλησες ?

----------


## MAuVE

> Περιμένω από όποιον έβαλε αυτό το φίλτρο να προσπαθήσει να το αιτιολογήσει δημόσια και φυσικά να το βγάλει.


Παιδική συμπεριφορά jabarlee. 

Οταν κάνεις την στρατιωτική σου θητεία, θα μάθεις ότι τα δικαιώματά σου τελειώνουν εκεί που αρχίζουν αυτά του άλλου.

Το μαμά θέλω, θέλω, θέλω .... λειτουργεί μόνο στις μικρές ηλικίες.

Είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να κάνει λινκ με όποιον του αρέσει.

Αν τον ζορίσετε πολύ τον varda θα κόψει το λινκ εντελώς, πράγμα που κατά τη γνώμη μου έπρεπε να έχει προτιμήσει.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν δεν σου αρεσει κοιτα την υπογραφη του Νωντα.


Ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη και ανταποδίδω με την υπογραφή του jabarlee.

O Αχιλλέας πληρώνει μεταξύ άλλων και το _"η δοκιμαστική περίοδος...."_

Είπαμε, τα πράγματα έχουν και το κόστος τους.

Οταν υπηρετήσεις και εσύ την θητεία σου θα το καταλάβεις καλύτερα.

----------


## nvak

> Είπαμε, τα πράγματα έχουν και το κόστος τους.


Εντάξει. Ότι ήταν να αποδείξουμε αποδείχθηκε.  ::  
Κάποιος είχε εξουσία και δεν έκανε καλή διαχείριση. Τα εξόχως αναρχικά ανακλαστικά μας λειτούργησαν τέλεια και με πολλούς τρόπους. 

Τώρα ας αφήσουμε τον καυγά και ας πάμε για τσιμπούσι  ::  

( άντε και δεν μου δουλεύει το apt-get update !! )

----------


## john70

Μα καλά τι ασχολίστε , .

Πάρτε όλα τα δεδομένα .... 

1. Ο Αχιλλέας αναφαιρει κάτι , 

2. Ο καθένας πετάει την άποψή του 

3. Το ΔΣ (μετά απο παρέμβαση του Ngia) λέει πώθ πρέπει να το δουνε σοβαρά

4 Ο άμεσα θιγόμενος απο τον Αχιλλέα &Σια (οι "μάρτυρες" που είδαν το γεγονός) Μάλλον δεν έχει πάρει κάν γνώση για να απαντήσει για την πλαστότητα ή την ορθότητα της "επιλεκτικής κατ τον όγκο δρομολόγησης"

Δεν περιμένουμε να έχουμε όλα τα στοιχεία πρίν απαντήσουμε και πάρουμε θέση ?

Εκτός και εάν ο Vardas εξασκούσε "δοκιμαστικά" (για την απόκτηση τεχνογνωσίας ) το traffic policy . Και γιατι δοκίμασε εδώ ? Μάλλον για να δεί την συμπεριφωρά ενοός pptp που περνάει ιντερνετ κάτων απο "κακές συνθήκες" .

Υπομονή .....

Α, και μερικά ερωτήματα παρατηρήσεις .

1. Καλορίζικα τα νέα πιάτα στο CSlab . 
2. Καλό το κουτί , αλλά η κλειδαριά μπορει να ανοιξει εύκολα .
3. Φτηνιάρικο λουκέτο και ακομα πιο κακή βάση για αυτό 
4. Το καλώδιο ρεύματος πρέπει να είναι προστατευμένο και όχι χύμα.
5. Μα καλά .... 1 χρόνο το λίνκ του CS lab με vardas παράπεε το link Με drinet πέρναγέ με μαγάλαβάρη στο OSPF για να είναι άδεια η γραμή αυτή . Τώρα ηρθε η στιγμή να γίναι το CSlab σοβαρός κόμβος ??? 
6. Τι θα προσφέρει το CSLab στο δύκτιο ? και για πόσο ?? 
7. Οι 4 τυχεροι που θα επιλεγουν για να κάνουν λίνκ με το CSLab θα γνωρίζουν πότε αυτό το λίνκ θα πάψει να είναι δοκιμαστικό. Η ακ΄΄ομα και τα τυχών ανταλάγματα 
8. Ο ιδιοκτήτης τοω χώρου είναι ενήμερος ότι μερικές απο τις παραπάνω ζεύξεις είναι σε ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ κατελημένς συχνοτητες και η προισταμένη αρχή ΕΕΤΤ προβλέπει αυστηρές κυρώσεις στους παραβάτες ?
9. Κατα πόσο μπορεί να εμπλακεί ο προυστάμενος καθηγητής για να μας ενημερώσει για το για πόσο διάστημα θα είναι προσωρινά το προσωρινά λίνκς .
10. Τι υπηρεσίες θα παρέχει το CSlab στο δίκτυο , μια και δεν μιλάμε για μία άγωνη περιοχή , αλλάτην ίσως πιο καλά δυκτιωμένη στην αθήνα. Εάν οι ευεργέτες το Μετσοβείου θέλουν να προσφέρουν ας μας ανοίξουν νόμιμα και όχι δοκιμαστικά καμία "πόρτα" με την επαρχεία και τα εκει wmn και όχι με τα ftp των παρατρεχάμενων

----------


## xaotikos

Οι άλλοι "δανεικοί κόμβοι" έχουν δώσει εγγυήσεις δημόσια? (και όχι στον εκπρόσωπο πχ. Αχιλλέα)

----------


## lambrosk

Παιδιά πείτε τα στο φόρουμ του Συλλόγου...  ::  

Στο Φόρουμ του *ελευθερου δικτύου* όπως λέγεται  ::  απο _παλιά_ ,  ::  οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να σηκώσει και να κατεβάσει ότι θέλει , και όταν λινκς εξυπηρετούν συγκεκριμένα ατομα και σκοπούς τότε αυτό είναι θέμα των 2 που έχουν το λινκ για το αν θα μείνει, θα φύγει λειτουργεί υπολειτουργεί κλπ...

και βρε Γιάννη καλή η προσπάθεια για παραχώρηση απο cslab δυνατοτητων αλλά απευθυνεσαι σε προσωρινό άτομο , κανονίστε με το σύλλογο και πηγαίντε να τα πείτε με τους "μόνιμους" για το ποιο χρήσιμο όλων των υπηρεσιών , αυτό της σύνδεσης με τα επαρχειακά ασύρματα δίκτυα...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

για να μη παίζετε με τη νοημοσύνη μας...

Αν κάποιος θέλει να κόψει ένα Link, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, ας έχει τα κότσια να το πει ξεκάθαρα, και να τελειώνει το θέμα εκεί.
 
Ύπουλες τακτικές και υπόγειες συνεννοήσεις μπορεί να έχουνε αποτέλεσμα για όσους τις χρησιμοποιούνε, δε σημαίνει ότι θα τις αποδεχόμαστε κιόλας.

Αν το Cslab είναι κόμβος που χρησιμεύει ή όχι είναι μια ερώτηση μόνο για εντυπώσεις. Καταρχήν εκεί βρίσκεται το debian repository (που συμπεριλαμβάνει και τα πακέτα achille & paravoid) και ο master DNS. Επιπλέον, υπάρχει πάντα ένα ενδεχόμενο για νόμιμα και ξεκάθαρα tunnels, αν ποτέ θα έχουμε σαν σύνολο την ωριμότητα να τα ζητήσουμε.
Τέλος, είναι ένας κόμβος σαν όλους τους άλλους, με traffic να περνάει από πάνω του...

Μη τολμήσετε καν να αναφέρετε για αξιοπιστία κ.τ.λ., βλέπουμε πολύ καλά για ποιος λόγους αυτή δεν υφίσταται: από τη μια μερία γίνονται "δοκιμές", από την άλλη τρώωει πόρτα

Mauve:



> Εγώ θα συνιστούσα στον Γιώργο (vardas) να κόψει τελείως το interface με cslab.
> Ετσι θα μπορέσω να ξανασηκώσω τον κόμβο μου.
> Υπενθυμίζω ότι κατέβασα τον κόμβο μου για να μην περνάει κίνηση από/προς cslab.
> Αν το cslab τεθεί εκτός δικτύου, δεν θα έχω κανένα λόγο να τον κρατάω εκτός





> Οταν κάνεις την στρατιωτική σου θητεία, θα μάθεις ότι τα δικαιώματά σου τελειώνουν εκεί που αρχίζουν αυτά του άλλου.
> Το μαμά θέλω, θέλω, θέλω .... λειτουργεί μόνο στις μικρές ηλικίες.
> Είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να κάνει λινκ με όποιον του αρέσει.


Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι τη σκαπούλαρες ε;  ::  

John70, μια ερώτηση που ελπίζω να απαντήσεις σύντομα και ξεκάθαρα:
Μια και είναι ολοφάνερο ότι δε θέλεις τον κόμβο του cslab να συμμετέχει στο δίκτυο, τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις αν κάποιος άλλος στη περιοχή αποφασίσει να βγάλει Link με το cslab; 
Και μετά θα σχολιάσω 1-2 απο τα διαμάντια που έχεις γράψει παραπάνω

----------


## nvak

Κόμβοι που να προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες του επιπέδου του cslab είναι ελάχιστοι.
Η ψυχή του awmn είναι οι υπηρεσίες, routers - κόμβους έχουμε πολλούς.

Αρκετά τράβηξε η ιστορία και απο ουσία μηδέν.

@Mauve σιγά το bw που μας τρώει η πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ. Τα xxx movies να δείτε τι απαιτήσεις έχουν  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> για να μη παίζετε με τη νοημοσύνη μας...
> 
> 
> 
> Ακου ποιός μιλάει.
> 
> Παιχνίδι με την νοημοσύνη μας αποτελεί η προσπάθεια να εμφανισθεί μία σύνδεση η οποία υφίσταται αποκλειστικά και μόνον για να παροχετεύει το ακαδημαικό ιντερνέτ σε μία δράκα κολλητών, σαν υψίστης σημασίας κόμβος για το δίκτυο.
> ...


Πραγματικά λυπάμαι που πετάς ανυπόστατες κατηγορίες. Στη θέση σου θα ήμουν πιο φειδωλός - αν όχι, θα ήμουν σίγουρα πιο ενημερωμένος.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Δυστυχώς από τότε που μπήκα στο δίκτυο (μιας και είμαι και νέος) όλοι βγάζουν κακίες για όλους λες και έχουμε να χωρίσουμε κανένα χωράφι με ελιές...
> 
> 
> Μπά, μήν ανησυχείς  Όταν και εσύ με το καλό τελειώσεις με τα λινκ σου, τις αναβαθμίσεις και βαρεθείς να γράφεις κώδικα και να στήνεις υπηρεσίες,
> υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα να κάνεις τα ίδια για να περνάει η ώρα


Η χαρά της ανακάλυψης δεν σταματάει στα links και στις υπηρεσίες.
Ειδικά όταν υπάρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης πάντα και όταν με πολλά links μπορείς να κάνεις και πειράματα πάνω στο routing και να μάθεις και 5 πράγματα παραπάνω.

Όσοι δεν έχουν την χαρά του ανακαλύπτω και μαθαίνω πια και κοιτάνε πως θα φάνε τους υπόλοιπους που την έχουν (την χαρά) καλύτερα να κατεβάσουν τον κόμβο τους και ας αφήσουν τους άλλους που έχουν όρεξη (έστω και για λίγο μέχρι να στήσουν ότι έχουν να στήσουν και μετά βαρεθούν) να προχωρήσουν το δίκτυο.


EDIT:
Δεν συνεχίζω να είμαι offtopic όπως όλοι μας.
Ότι είχα να πω το είπα.  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Το έχουμε συζητήσει, αλλά όπως βλέπεις ξανασυμβαίνει. Γι΄αυτό προτιμώ μια πιο έντονη αντίδραση, μήπως και ο επόμενος το σκεφτεί περισσότερο.

Και κάτι που ξέχασα νωρίτερα:

Η μόνη μου διαφωνία με τον Αχιλλέα επί του θέματος είναι ότι θα έπρεπε να μιλήσει προσωπικά με το Γιώργο (Varda) πριν το μήνυμα

----------


## john70

> John70, μια ερώτηση που ελπίζω να απαντήσεις σύντομα και ξεκάθαρα:
> Μια και είναι ολοφάνερο ότι δε θέλεις τον κόμβο του cslab να συμμετέχει στο δίκτυο, τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις αν κάποιος άλλος στη περιοχή αποφασίσει να βγάλει Link με το cslab; 
> Και μετά θα σχολιάσω 1-2 απο τα διαμάντια που έχεις γράψει παραπάνω


Κοίτα , Εάν κάνει κάτι για το καλό του δικτύου , μακάρι να το κάνει και μαζί του . Εάν το κάνει για να παρέχει "χαρες" ή internet κακώς κάνει .

Σχετικά με την ερώτηση που κάνεις τώρα, Μια και την απάντηση την ξέρεις να στην πώ και δημόσια. 

Εάν κάνει λίνκ με άλλο μέλος του δικτύου ο Αχιλλέας απο το cslab καλά θα κάνει και μπράβο του , και μάλιστα να του παρέχουμε και κάθε διευκόλυνση. Πραγματικά εάν το κάνει νόμιμα και για να ενώσει περιοχές που δεν έχουν κάλυψη ή υπάρχει ανάγκη καλά θα κάνει ! Εάν απο αυτό το λίνκ περάσει έστω και 1 kb απο internet ή "αμαρτωλά"ιδιωτικά τούνελ , την ίδια στιγμή θα ζητήσω την παραπομπή του στην ΠΕ και θα κατεβάσω όλα τα IF που έχω στην κατοχή μου ή σε κόμβους που ασκώ διαχ/ση . 

Απο την άλλη εάν ο Νίκος (Κλαδάκης) θέλει να κάνει το λίνκ με τον χώρο που φιλοξενεί το awmn.org και τους εκεί ιδιοκτήτες , να μας αναπτύξει δημόσια τις θέσεις του , αφού παραιτηθεί απο το ΔΣ . Γιατι για εμένα είναι απαράδεκτο να δεχθεί να κάνει λίνκ με τους παραπάνω , εάν δεν υπάρχει εγραφή δεσμευση απο το CSLab για το μή-δοκιμαστικό της κατάστασης αλλά και την διάρκεια της εκεί φιλοξενείας μας .

Σίγουρα Ο ΄κ. Υπεύθυνος δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να μας παρέχει κάτι τέτοιο .. εάν φυσικά το γνωρίζει .

----------


## Cha0s

Δηλαδή σε ολόκληρο το δίκτυο δεν υπάρχει κανένα tunnel Και δεν περνάει από πουθενά internet;  ::   ::  


Τώρα κάνουμε τους χαζούς και κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας μου φαίνεται...

----------


## john70

> Δηλαδή σε ολόκληρο το δίκτυο δεν υπάρχει κανένα tunnel Και δεν περνάει από πουθενά internet;   
> 
> 
> Τώρα κάνουμε τους χαζούς και κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας μου φαίνεται...


Κάθε άλλο υπάρχουν πολλά ,ΑΛΛΑ , δεν υπάρχουν κόμβοι με αποκλειστικο και κύριο σκοπό την παροχή των παραπάνω υπηρεσιών σε "φίλους" .

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτό που λεει ο Achille πρέπει να ισχύει. Η συμπεριφορά που ειχε το λινκ, το ανέβασμα των pings και τα timouts ήταν ακριβώς σαν να υπάρχει traffic shaping. Όταν τραβούσα εγώ από το μηχάνημα μου χτυπούσε 220kb/s ενω ταυτόχρονα στο μηχάνημα του achille το ίδιο αρχείο πήγαινε με 7kb/s. Το path ήταν το ίδιο και για τους 2 στα hop που δημουργούταν το πρόβλημα. Επίσης όταν σταματούσε το κατέβασμα, τα pings γυρνούσαν στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα...

----------


## enaon

Αυτή η κουβέντα παιδιά δεν θα βγάλει κερδισμένους. Από την γωνία που βρίσκετε ο καθένας, με την όρεξη που έχει να δώσει για το θέμα, βλέπει την δική του πραγματικότητα. Να μπλέξουμε τώρα σε ανταλλαγή αποδεικτικών στοιχείων για να πείσουμε το κοινό ότι έχει δίκιο ο απ΄εδώ και όχι ο δίπλα δεν έχει πολύ πλάκα, είναι και λίγο κουραστικό. Περνούσε inet από το cslab τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια ? ναι, πάνω από το 80% της κίνησης ήταν τέτοια. Είναι λόγος αυτός να του κάνουμε του Αχιλλέα πόλεμο? Όχι μάλλον. Μην τα βάζουμε στο ίδιο σακούλι όλα. Οι λόγοι που ο Αχιλλέας έχει δημιουργήσει αντιπάθειες είναι πολλοί, και αφορούν αυτούς που την νοιώθουν. Οι υπόλοιποι καλά να περνούν. Του έχω αλλάξει τα φώτα εγώ πχ του Αχιλλέα τον τελευταίο μήνα ρίχνοντας τα link με cslab και achille για να τα χρησιμοποιήσω σε δοκιμαστικά links? Ναι, γεγονός. Με εκνευρίζει ο Αχιλλέας? Χμμ, μάλλον ναι, αρκετά. Αλλά από την άλλη, είναι και τα χειρότερα μου links. -56 ο nvak, -78 o achille στην ιδια απόσταση, -57 ο ngia, -81 το cslab. Το έκοψα το link με cslab τελείως για το θέμα που προέκυψε με τον mauve? Μπορεί. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Αν δεν με είχε πρήξει 2 χρόνια τώρα με την stella που θα γίνει πιάτο, με το σήμα που θα ανέβει κάποτε, με τον link του varda που κάποτε και αυτό θα συνδεθεί, με τις βλακείες που διάβαζα τακτά για το inet από το πολυτεχνείο, υποψιάζομαι ότι θα αντιδρούσα διαφορετικά. Χρειαζόμουν πιάτο για να αναβαθμίσω links, και το πιάτο του cslab υπο τις συνθήκες έγραφε πάνω του ‘διαθέσιμο’. 

Τώρα τα άλλα παιδιά μοιάζουν λαϊκό δικαστήριο. Θέλετε το link του cslab? Και εγώ το θέλω, πλάκα είχε. Αλλά δεν με παίρνει. Έχω 6 πιάτα, μένω σε δικό μου σπίτι, και θέλω να δικαιολογώ κάπως την αισθητική παρέμβαση που επιφέρουν. Ευχαρίστως να βάλω και άλλο πιάτο. Αλλά να γίνει ένα μαγικό και από την άλλη, και να μην μοιάζει σαν να απέχει 8 χιλιόμετρα, ενώ είναι στα 2.6 σαν πρώτο βήμα. Το ίδιο πιάτο με το ίδιο feeder που έφερνε -80 από cslab sta 2.6χιλ σε full tx, έφερε -56 στα 6.2χιλ se min tx από nvak . Σαν δεύτερο να νιώσω ότι δεν θα χρειάζεται να κάνω ασκήσεις για την πίεση με αναπνοές στο μέλλον όταν διαβάζω τι λέει για να ξεγλιστρήσει ο Αχιλλέας. Νιώθω συνένοχος στο έγκλημα, πώς να το κάνουμε

Αν όντος αύριο βρεθούμε οι άμεσα εμπλεκόμενοι στο καφέ, νομίζω θα μπορέσουμε να βρούμε μια ζυγισμένη λύση.

----------


## argi

Αν κατάλαβα καλά τι έχει παιχτεί, λέω δυό κουβέντες
 
α) *ΌΧΙ στο πείραγμα του δικτύου* με επιλεκτικές δρομολογήσεις/traffic shaping κλπ (εκτος ευρύτερης και συνονισμένης κίνησης γιατί καποια στιγμή πρέπει να δούμε και το θέμα του QoS)
β) *ΟΧΙ σε πρόχειρα links*, ο καλός κόμβος είναι ένα σύνολο πραγμάτων και δεξιοτήτων και δεν μπορεί όλοι να τα ξέρουν όλα... Άρα συνεργασία για την βελτίωση συνολικά των κόμβων και γενικότερα του δικτύου
γ) *ΟΧΙ στα ίδια λάθη του παρελθόντος*... Το ότι κάποιος επέδειξε στο παρελθόν μια συμπεριφορά αντίθετη με τους κανόνες "κοινωνικότητας" στα πλαίσια του δικτύου δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να επαναλαμβάνεται... Και αυτά περί "εσύ... αυτός... αυτοί άρχισαν πρώτοι..." είναι εντελώς παιδιάστικες συμπεριφορές και ο καθένας έχει πιστευω καλύτερη άποψη για τον εαυτό του...
δ) *ΟΧΙ στα "δοκιμαστικά" links*... Αν κάποιο Link έχει προβλημα είτε τεχνικό είτε "πολιτικό" (προσωπικά κλπ...) ας μην βγει και ας κλείσει... Αλλά να ξέρει ο καθένας που μπορεί να βασίζεται... 
ε) *ΌΧΙ στα "οριακά νόμιμα" ή "παράνομα" καθεστώτα* που μπορεί να μας εκθέσουν και σαν άτομα αλλά και σαν δίκτυο
στ) *ΝΑΙ στις προσπάθειες* για βελτίωση, έρευνα, αναβάθμιση, παροχή νέων υπηρεσιών
ζ) *ΝΑΙ στις σχέσεις "καλής γειτονίας"* γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε έχει μεγάλη σημασία η ικανότητα και η δυνατότητα να μπορείς να συννενοηθείς με την απέναντί μεριά...

Ο καθένας ας δει τα λάθη του να προχωρήσουμε...

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

> Παιδιά πείτε τα στο φόρουμ του Συλλόγου...


Οι περισσότεροι μέλη του συλλόγου είστε ... και για όσους δεν είναι δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει νόημα να το συζητάνε... γνωρίζουν οι γέροντες...  ::

----------


## john70

Τελικά μάλλον κοιτάμε το δέντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος ,(έτσι δεν θα έλεγε ένας γνωστός...?)

Λοιπόν .... για να μήν ξεφεύγουμε και πολύ , 

Θέμα πρώτο , Ο Βάρδας απάντησε ???? τον ενημέρωσε κανένας ??? υπάρχει η θέση του ?

Θέμα δεύτερο , Αχιλλέα μάθε καλούς τρόπους και απάντα πρίν ρωτήσεις σε κάτι που σε έχουν ρωτήσει , Δεν απαντάς ποτέ με ερώτηση (εάν φυσικά ξέρεις τι να πείς )

Θέμα τρίτο, Να σε περιμένω την δευτέρα στο CsLab για καφεδάκι να τα κουβεντιάσουμε εάν εδω υπάρχει κάτι που δεν θές να πείς δημόσια ?

Θέμα τέταρτο , Τελικά δεν μας είπες εάν ο κόμβος εκεί θα αποτελεί κόμβο του AWMN.net ή κάποιου άλλου δικτύου (παραπανεπιστημιακού , ιδιωτικού, καμιάς πλατείας , κλίκας , ή ακόμα και άλλου συλλόγου) 

Θέμα πέμπτο, απο ξενύχτι πως πάμε , έμαθα ότι περνάς τα βράδια σου ψάχνοντας για εναλλακτικό κόμβο να συνδέσεις το CS LAB, Εάν θές , ψάξε προς παπάγου πλευρά , απο εκει μπορεί να βλέπεις και το σπίτι σου και να "γλυτώσεις" απο εμάς

----------


## john70

> Μπορεί να μην έχουν πάει όλοι στρατό, αλλά αποτελεσματικότεροι των σε αυτό το θέμα (και όχι forum topic) άμεσα εμπλεκομένων, στη σωστή διαχείριση ιδεολογιών τους και καλού κοινότητας είναι μια φορά.


  ::  και στα ελληνικά ??? 

 ::

----------


## spirosco

Εγω παντως θα ηθελα να ξεκαθαρισει ο Achille τι σημαινει οτι τελειωσε η περιοδος δοκιμων για τα tunnels. Τα κατεβασε αυτος ή το ιδρυμα? 

Καπου μεσα σ'αυτο το τοπικ, πηρε το ματι μου κατι περι δυνατοτητας tunnel απο το cslab.
Ωραια, αντε ας πουμε οτι πανε ολα ροδινα και γινεται κι αυτο, πως ξερουμε αν το ιδρυμα ή ο Achille δεν θα στραβωσουν παλι με τον συλλογο 
και δεν θα δουμε παλι καμμια ανακοινωση περι τελους δοκιμων?
Πως ξερουμε οτι δεν θα μεινουμε ξεκρεμαστοι κι απο dns?

Δηλαδη ποια η προσφορα οταν δενεις ενα καροτο σ'ενα καλαμι και το κουνας μπροστα στη μουρη του γαιδαρου για να τρεξει? 
εκτος κι αν σ'αυτη τη περιπτωση μας βολευει το "ελα βρε αδερφε τωρα....τι ψαχνεις?"

Μικρο το κακο λοιπον αν τα links του cslab χρησιμευουν κυριως για την παροχη Internet στον Achille ή σε φιλους του.
Το θεμα ειναι αν προκειται καθε τρεις και λιγο να εχουμε τριγμους σ'ολοκληρο το δικτυο...

Σταθεροτητα και μετριοπαθεια ειναι οι λεξεις που θα φορεθουν πολυ αυτο το καλοκαιρι  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Σπύρο, το θέμα όμως εδώ δεν είναι αν ο Αχιλλέας έκοψε το tunnel ή έβρισε κάποιον ή δε ξέρω τι άλλο.

το θέμα είναι ότι για κάποιους λόγους όπως φαίνεται ο Αχιλλέας τρώει πόρτα στο access του cslab. Αυτή η συμπεριφορά, ανεξάρτητα τους λόγους που μπορεί να επικαλεσθεί ο καθένας, είναι απαράδεκτη

Θα ήθελα πρώτα να πάρεις θέση σε αυτό.

Από εκεί και πέρα, μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε το θέμα με τα tunnels αλλού. Έτσι κι αλλιώς ο κόμβος προϋπήρχε των tunnels, και είναι κρίμα να λέτε όλοι ότι εξυπηρετεί το Internet του Αχιλλέα και των φίλων του, γιατί δε μπορώ να παραβλέψω ούτε την πρόσβαση στο ftp του ntua, ούτε το debian repository, που ήταν και από τις πρώτες υπηρεσίες πέρα των p2p που είχε μεγάλη χρησιμότητα και απήχηση.

Και το TOP εξυπηρετούσε κάποτε το internet των φοιτητών εκεί και των φίλων τους, και η ACN εξυπηρετεί τη πρόσβαση όσων μπορούν να την έχουν.

Και τι μ' αυτό; Από πότε έχουμε το δικαίωμα να ελέγχουμε τι κάνει ο καθένας με το traffic που του αναλογεί;

----------


## spirosco

Μανωλη, οπως εγραψα, δεν στεκομαι στον τροπο χρησης των links αλλα στο κατα ποσο αυτα προκαλουν την αρμονια ολοκληρου του δικτυου.
Απο εκει πηγαζει και η παραπανω ερωτηση μου σχετικα με το ποιες ειναι οι προθεσεις αυτου του κομβου τελικα.
Ειμασθε ολοι μια ομαδα και το cslab παιζει σε δικη του κατηγορια? Οποτε κατι δεν αρεσει στο cslab, θα κατεβαζει τα ρολλα?
Εκει ειναι για μενα το αρχικο προβλημα. Οταν βασιζεις χρησιμες υπηρεσιες σ'ενα κομβο περιμενεις και την αναλογη σταθεροτητα απο αυτον (δεν μιλω απλα για uptime).

Το να παρω θεση για κατι που μπορει ν'αποτελει αποτελεσμα αλλων πραξεων δεν εχει νοημα. Δεν ειμαι υπερ των αντιδραστικων κινησεων
αλλα αν χαθει ο ελεγχος ξερουμε οτι εκει καταληγουμε.
Μ'αυτη τη λογικη εκοψε ο mauve τον achille κι εσυ τον mauve.

Θελω βεβαια να πιστευω πως ο achille εχει ηδη μιλησει με varda και enaon σχετικα με το θεμα.
Διαφορετικα δεν βλεπω τον λογο ν'ασχολουμασθε μ'αυτο.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Βλέπω όλους να λέτε οτι το τι κάνει ο καθένας στον κόμβο του δεν είναι δικό του θέμα αλλά δεν σας βλέπω και να συμετέχετε στην δημιουργία κανώνων για το δίκτυο. Μπορεί μεν η "ομάδα" routing να μην δούλεψε ποτέ ανοιχτά αλλά αυτό δεν δικαιολογει το γεγονός οτι ούτε για το traffic shaping έχετε προτείνει πράγματα (εκτώς απ' τον Acinonyx) ούτε για το firewall (που κατέληξε σε κύρηγμα ορισμένων που βρήκαν ευκαιρία).

Δικαιολογώ τον Vardas και τον οποιονδείποτε κάνει traffic shaping κλπ στον κόμβο του όπως το κάνει και είναι λογικό νομίζω αν βλέπεις οτι η IP τάδε έχει ξεσκιστεί να γεμίζει με traffic ένα είδη παραφορτωμένο Link σου να την κάνεις limit (μεμπτό θα ήταν αν την έκοβε). Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι πρόβλημμα υπάρχει με αυτό, είναι προσπάθεια να υπάρχει ένα τυπικό QoS.

Αυτά που με προβληματίζουν σχετικά με τον συγκεκρημένο κόμβο είναι:

α) Οτι κατά καιρούς έχω διαφωνήσει με τους admins σε θέματα του δικτύου και κρίνω την στάση τους σε κάποια θέματα ελιτίστικη και αντιδημοκρατική (όπως π.χ. με τον DNS ή με το γεγονός οτι σημαντικές υπηρεσίες βρίσκονται σε κλειστό κόμβο, για τις απειλές κλπ του Αχιλλέα όταν ήταν admin και είχε το Forum, για την λίστα των Hostmasters που μεταφέρθηκε χωρίς να ενημερωθεί κανείς, με το Debian Repository που φέρει το όνομα awmn ενώ ουδέποτε έχει ερωτηθεί το δίκτυο για τα περιεχόμενα των πακέτων κ.α.).

β) Οτι κατά την γνώμη μου είναι επικίνδυνος για το δίκτυο ειδικά όταν το 80% του traffic όπως αναφέρθηκε έιναι Internet, αφού μοιράζοντας Internet με τέτοιο τρόπο είναι αθέμητος ανταγωνισμός στους ISPs (εκτώς αν μου αποδείξετε οτι πάει σε φοιτητές και μόνο το bandwidth) και μπορεί να μπλέξουμε άσχημα και ως δίκτυο και ως σύλλογος.

γ) Ότι κατά καιρούς αποτέλεσε "σημείο πίεσης" του Achille προς τον σύλλογο και το δίκτυο (όπως τότε με το forum π.χ. ή τώρα με τα tunels), φτάνοντας στο σημείο να "κάνουμε τούμπες" εν τέλει για να έχουμε την πολυπόθητη υπηρεσία.

δ) Ότι με αυτόν τον κόμβο κλπ και με τον τρόπο που αυτός πλασαρόταν τόσο καιρό έχουμε συνδεθεί περίεργα ως σύλλογος με το CSlab, με τα έργα και τα σχετικά και πιστεύω οτι είναι άλλος ένας τρόπος να εκμεταλευτούν το awmn (άλλο το ΕΔΕΤ κι άλλο το CSlab, με το ΕΔΕΤ μπορούσαμε να έχουμε συνεργαστεί και χωρίς να μπλέξουμε με καθηγητές, έργα κλπ).

ε) Ότι ο κόμβος αυτός δεν ανοίκει σε κάποιο μέλος του δικτύου αλλά σε ίδρυμα οπότε δεν έχουμε πλήρη έλεγχο (+ οτι μόνο 2-3 άτομα ξέρουν τι υπάρχει εκεί και τι γίνεται κλπ) και επιπλέον μπορούν όποτε θέλουν να τον κλείσουν δημιουργώντας κενό.

ζ) Οτι είναι πολύ ύποπτο το γεγονός οτι το awmn.org κοιτάει στον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο (για εμένα αυτή η κίνηση αποτελέι καπέλωμα του awmn και προσπάθεια ταύτισης του κόμβου με το όλο δίκτυο, λες και αποφασίσαμε ποτέ να είναι εκεί το κέντρο του δικτύου) ενώ το μόνο που υπάρχει εκεί ως ιστοσελίδα είναι το wiki (μήπως εκεί ήταν να στηθεί το "τεχνικό" forum και να ολοκληρωθεί η προσπάθεια διάσπασης του forum και του δικτύου απ' τον σύλλογο ?)

Τα παραπάνω όμως είναι προσωπική άποψη με βάση αυτά που έχω δει και γι' αυτό πράτω αναλόγως (π.χ. χρησιμοποιώ το Debian mirror του Mernion που είναι ποιό σταθερός κόμβος και έχω καλύτερη ταχύτητα), οι υπόλοιποι για ποιούς λόγους τηρείτε αυτή την στάση ? Έχετε κάποιο επιχείρημα (ο enaon π.χ. παρέθεσε τα δικά του) ή απλά βρήκατε ευκαιρία ?

Σίγουρα κάποιοι έχετε επίσης λόγους να διαφωνείτε με την σύνδεση αυτού του κόμβου με το δίκτυο και προφανώς μπορείτε να μην κάνετε Link με αυτόν ή να ρίξετε κάποιο υπάρχον, ΔΕΝ μπορείτε όμως να επιβάλετε την άποψή σας στους υπόλοιπους, ούτε απειλώντας τους με ρίξημο Link ούτε φιλτράροντας το traffic απ' τον συγκεκρημένο κόμβο.

Μην συνεχίζετε τα flames χωρίς επιχειρήματα με σπόντες γιατί γίνεστε αυτό που κατηγωρείτε.

----------


## paravoid

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι πρόβλημμα υπάρχει με αυτό, είναι προσπάθεια να υπάρχει ένα τυπικό QoS.


Κοιτά, θα προσπαθήσω να μην πω την γνώμη μου για το πόσο καλός τεχνικός είσαι.
Οπότε ας το πάρουμε με την κοινή λογική:
8KB/s = 64Kbps (πως το λένε, ISDN) σε link που πιάνει 500KB/s = 4Mbps, το θεωρείς *Quality* of Service;

Όσο για το Hostmaster, το mail που σου έχω θυμίσει άπειρες φορές πως έχεις λάβει:



> Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι με αφορμή την σταθεροποίηση των πραγμάτων στον νέο μας
> server κάτω από δικό μας administration πραγματοποιούνται κάποιες αλλαγές
> στο AWMN Hostmaster.
> Έτσι, η παρούσα λίστα μεταφέρεται στο [email protected]. Επειδή δεν
> γνωρίζουμε ούτε ακριβώς ποιοι ήταν εγγεγραμμένοι στην παλιά ούτε ποια τα
> emails αυτών, όποιοι ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετέχουν στη νέα λίστα ας στείλουν
> ένα email είτε σε μένα είτε στον Αχιλλέα (στείλτε στο [email protected], θα το
> πάρουμε και οι δύο). Παρακαλώ μόνο να συμμετέχετε στη λίστα αν πραγματικά
> θέλετε να συμμετέχετε στο AWMN Hostmaster και να επεξεργάζεστε αιτήσεις,
> ...

----------


## jabarlee

ok, και να τελειώνω για σήμερα αφού και αλλού πάει το θέμα, και ο vardas ακόμα δεν έχει τοποθετηθεί:

Η μόνη υπηρεσία που είναι υποχρεωμένος να τρέχει 24/7 ένας κόμβος είναι το routing (ακόμα και το dns μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί από αλλού). Με αυτή την απλή λογική λειτουργούσε ο κόμβος του Αλέξανδρου μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό, του Mauve μέχρι να κλείσει τα ρολλά και υποθέτω αρκετών άλλων.
Μια παραπάνω υποχρέωση έχει ο κόμβος που τρέχει τον master dns (εντελώς συμπτωματικά το cslab)

Από εκεί και πέρα τίποτα δεν είναι απαραίτητο, και κανείς δε μπορεί να προβάλλει απαιτήσεις. Το tunneling με τα άλλα δίκτυα ήταν μια υπηρεσία αντίστοιχη με το vpn access από Κλαδάκη και jismy, irc gw των spirosco - acinonyx κ.τ.λ.
Αν ο Αχιλλέας το έκοψε επειδή έτσι του κάπνισε μια μέρα, μεγειά του και χαρά του. Δε κατέβασε όμως τον κόμβο, οπότε δε μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί αναξιόπιστος.
Αν στο cslab υπήρχαν προβλήματα αξιοπιστίας των Links, το εντιμότερο από τους εμπλεκόμενους θα ήταν μια προειδοποίηση ότι αν το Link δε παίξει καλά, θα διακοπεί. Μόλις σήμερα είδα να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.

Είναι τουλάχιστον άδικο να καταλογίζεται στον Αχιλλέα ότι ανεβοκατεβάζει τον κόμβο ανάλογα με τα κέφια του

over and out (για σήμερα)

----------


## john70

@ Paravoid ,

Φαίδωνα , μια και σε θεωρό φίλο δεν θα απαντήσω σε καμία ερώτηση σου , ούτε θα κάνω διάλογο με εσένα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα .  ::  

Άσε τον Αχιλλέα να απαντήσει ή όχι μόνος του .

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Κοιτά, θα προσπαθήσω να μην πω την γνώμη μου για το πόσο καλός τεχνικός είσαι.
> Οπότε ας το πάρουμε με την κοινή λογική:
> 8KB/s = 64Kbps (πως το λένε, ISDN) σε link που πιάνει 500KB/s = 4Mbps, το θεωρείς Quality of Service;


Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη σου για το πόσο καλός τεχνικός είμαι γιατί δεν έχουμε συνεργαστεί κατά τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μπορείς να κρίνεις.

Όσο για το δεύτερο σκέλος, δεν σχολίασα το πόσο καλό QoS έκανε ο Vardas (μιας και δεν έχω στοιχεία για να το κάνω, αν π.χ. κατέβαζε με 500KB/sec συνέχεια ή συντρέχαν αλλοι λόγοι τότε δεν είναι παράλογο, σε κάθε περίπτωση θα κρίνω αφού ακούσω και την άποψη του Vardas, αυτός ξέρει καλύτερα γιατί το έκανε αν το έκανε), λέω οτι είναι δικαίομά του να το κάνει απ' τη στιγμή που δεν έχουμε θεσπίσει σχετικό πλαίσιο.

Το θέμα του Hostmaster το έχουμε θήξει αλλού, παραπάνω ήθελα ποιό πολύ να θήξω το θέμα των μαζικών κατηγωριών χωρίς να υπάρχει προσωπική εμπιρεία και το θέμα τις προσπάθειας επιβολής της άποψης (βλ. τελευταία παράγραφο).

Συμφωνώ με jabarlee + spirosco (τα δύο τελευταία posts) σχετικά με τις κατηγωρίες τελευταία στιγμή στον Αχιλλέα (ειδικά όταν ο κόμβος δεν του ανοίκει και πρέπει να καταβάλει επιπλέον κόπο για να τον συντηρεί) + τις υπηρεσίες που δεν έχουμε κανένα δικαίομα να απαιτούμε, αν και πιστεύω οτι είναι πολύ άσχημο απ' τη στιγμή που μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι και το κάνεις, να εξαντλείς τα περιθώρια εκμετάλευσής του για να περάσεις προσωπικές απόψεις (θυμίζω το σκηνικό με το Forum). Αν είναι έτσι καλύτερα να μην τις στήσεις ποτέ.

----------


## MAuVE

> Μια παραπάνω υποχρέωση έχει ο κόμβος που τρέχει τον master dns (εντελώς συμπτωματικά το cslab)


Νόμιζα ότι ο master DNS έχει από καιρό υπαχθεί στην αρμοδιότητα των αιρετών διαχειριστών του Σωματείου.

Διάβασα ότι ο Αχιλλέας δεν έχει ανανεώσει την συνδρομή του στο Σωματείο.

Ερωτώ τους διαχειριστές :

Αν αύριο μας τελειώσει η "δοκιμαστική περίοδος" του DNS στο cslab, είμαστε πλήρως καλυμμένοι;

Παρακαλώ επιβεβαιώσατε.

----------


## paravoid

> Όπως μπορώ να αντιληφθώ, ο vardas λειτουργώντας σε αυτό το πλαίσιο λογικής σπρώχνει τον γείτονα του να εφαρμόσει κανόνες σωστής σχεδίασης.


Για να καταλάβω καλύτερα, αν μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις:
Θες να μας πεις ότι ο vardas έβαλε limit στα 8KB/s χωρίς να πει τίποτα ώστε να βγάλουν το 802.11g;
Αν ήθελε, δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει το only-g από τη μεριά του και να το κάνει only-b;
Σε ρωτώ, μια που είπες ότι ερεύνησες αυτό το σοβαρό θέμα.
Περιμένω από σένα όμως να είσαι ευθύς και ειλικρινής, αυτές είναι οι προσδοκίες που μου έχει δημιουργήσει η μέχρι σήμερα συμπεριφορά σου.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Όπως μπορώ να αντιληφθώ, ο vardas λειτουργώντας σε αυτό το πλαίσιο λογικής σπρώχνει τον γείτονα του να εφαρμόσει κανόνες σωστής σχεδίασης.
> 
> 
> Για να καταλάβω καλύτερα, αν μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις:
> Θες να μας πεις ότι ο vardas έβαλε limit στα 8KB/s χωρίς να πει τίποτα ώστε να βγάλουν το 802.11g;
> Αν ήθελε, δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει το only-g από τη μεριά του και να το κάνει only-b;
> Σε ρωτώ, μια που είπες ότι ερεύνησες αυτό το σοβαρό θέμα.
> Περιμένω από σένα όμως να είσαι ευθύς και ειλικρινής, αυτές είναι οι προσδοκίες που μου έχει δημιουργήσει η μέχρι σήμερα συμπεριφορά σου.


Διευκρινίζω λοιπόν μια και δεν κατάλαβες. Ο vardas αφήνει τη γραμμή σε ένα όριο στο οποίο μπορεί να περάσουν οι βασικές υπηρεσίες, χωρίς όμως να αφήνει το λινκ να παγιωθεί, αφού αυτό δε δουλεύει σωστά.
Only-b δε, δεν έπαιζε όπως μου είπε.
Για το όριο που έβαλε σε συγκεκριμένη ip έδωσε εξηγήσεις, διάβασε παραπάνω τι αναφέρει, μην το μπλέκεις με αυτό που είπα.
Αύριο στις 4 ξέρεις που θα είσαι οκ?

----------


## Achille

> Για το όριο που έβαλε σε συγκεκριμένη ip έδωσε εξηγήσεις, διάβασε παραπάνω τι αναφέρει, μην το μπλέκεις με αυτό που είπα.


Να υποθέσω ότι από εδώ και μπρος όποιος κομβούχος νομίζει ότι κάποιος άλλος κάνει κατάχρηση κάποιου link με traffic, δικαιούται να του βάζει όριο 8KB/sec, χωρίς να του το ανακοινώσει μάλιστα;

Για το ότι το link έπαιζε σε g και όχι στο πρώτο γράμμα του αλφαβήτου, υπεύθυνος είναι αυτός που έχει grid για το link και δεν μπορούσε να την αντικαταστήσει, και όχι εγώ που είμαι έτοιμος εδώ και πολλές εβδομάδες για τη μετάβαση.

Tο interface του κόμβου έχει αλλαχτεί εξ΄ ολοκλήρου 2 φορές, από το feeder μέχρι την κάρτα, έχει κεντραριστεί επί ώρες από την πλευρά μας, και δεν έχει διορθωθεί κάτι. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα παραπάνω για να βελτιώσω το σήμα του, επομένως αν ο vardas θεωρεί ότι έχει κάνει και αυτός τα πάντα, καλό θα ήταν να το διακόψει, αφού πλέον υπάρχει και εναλλακτική διαδρομή για τις υπηρεσίες του cslab, χωρίς traffic limits.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Για το όριο που έβαλε σε συγκεκριμένη ip έδωσε εξηγήσεις, διάβασε παραπάνω τι αναφέρει, μην το μπλέκεις με αυτό που είπα.
> 
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι από εδώ και μπρος όποιος κομβούχος νομίζει ότι κάποιος άλλος κάνει κατάχρηση κάποιου link με traffic, δικαιούται να του βάζει όριο 8KB/sec, χωρίς να του το ανακοινώσει μάλιστα;
> 
> Για το ότι το link έπαιζε σε g και όχι στο πρώτο γράμμα του αλφαβήτου, υπεύθυνος είναι αυτός που έχει grid για το link και δεν μπορούσε να την αντικαταστήσει, και όχι εγώ που είμαι έτοιμος εδώ και πολλές εβδομάδες για τη μετάβαση.


Μην υποθέτεις μίλα με το varda (γιατί να ξαναγράψει δεν το κόβω πιθανό) αν δε βρίσκεις την εξήγηση του ικανοποιητική.
Και εσύ του είχες ένα πανελ ένα χρόνο πριν και είχες το λινκ κάτω. 
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν έχει νόημα η κουβέντα αυτή, αν θέλατε/θέλετε να το κάνετε το κάνετε το λινκ, αν δε θέλετε δεν το κάνετε, για μένα είναι καθαρά θέμα εσωτερικό σας.

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ για να καταλάβω τι έχει γίνει μέχρι τώρα (δεν χρειάζεται θα πουνε κάποιοι, δεν πειράζει θα ρωτήσω και ας πάει στα αζήτητα...) θα προσπαθήσω να συνοψίσω μερικά πράγματα γιατί οι κουβέντα κάνει βόλτες από το ένα θέμα στο άλλο και χάνομαι.

O Achille που είναι υπέυθυνος του κόμβου στο CsLab κάποια στιγμή έκλεισε τα tunnels από το CsLab για τους x,y λόγους. Σε αυτούς τους λόγους υπήρχαν και κάποιοι που "πείραξαν" κάποια/πολλά από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου γιατί θεωρήθηκαν ως απειλή προς τον Συλλογο. Ο Mauve έκοψε το CsLab από το routing του,ο Jabarlee έκοψε τον Mauve από το δικό του...
"Επενέβη" το Δ.Σ και με λίγα λόγια ο jabarlee ξανάφησε το routing του στα normal ενώ ο Mauve κατέβασε εντελώς τον κόμβο του. Ως εδώ πιστεύω κατανοητά πιστεύω, διαφορετικές φιλοσοφίες, δεν σε πάω, δεν με πας, μπήκε και ο Σύλλογος στην μέση και αντι να κόβεται το traffic ο Mauve προτίμησε να απέχει κατεβάζοντας τον κόμβο του. Δικός του ο κόμβος τον βάζει φωτιά και τον καίει και λογαριασμό δεν δίνει..λογικότατο

Στα πιο κοντινά τώρα, ο κόμβος του CsLab λειτουργησε από εκείνο το σημείο και πέρα χωρίς "δεσμέυσεις" (σαν όλους τους άλλους μόνο που δεν ήταν ιδιόκτητος εν μέρη) αφού δεν παρείχε κάποια "δεσμευτική για τον Σύλλογο υπηρεσία" (φαντάζομαι το να φτιαχτεί DNS αλλού μπορεί να γίνει αν το θέλει η πλειοψηφία, debian repositories εχουν φτιαχτεί και αλλού). Πέρα από το hosting (χωρίς το wireless κομάτι) δεν φαντάζομαι να υπάρχει σε άλλον κόμβο κάτι δεσμευτικό...Ο Achille λέει στο forum ότι τεκμηριωμένα (εμπιστεύτηκα τον Acinonyx αρχικά και έπειτα το τεκμηρίωσε ο Vardas) ο απέναντί του έχει βάλει limit στο link τους το οποίο κόβει μόνον αυτόν και κανέναν άλλο. Ο Vardas (ο απέναντι) με το δεδομένο ότι το link του με το CsLab έπρεπε να λειτουργήσει γιατί προσφέρει υπηρεσίες έκοψε κάποιες ip (που ανήκαν στον απέναντι κομβούχο) ώστε να παίζει το link. 

(Κάποια ενδιάμεσα σχόλια τα αφήνω γιατί θα πρέπει να συζητάμε κανα χρόνο...)

Τα θέματα που τίθονται είναι πολλά:
1) Ο καθένας έχει τον κόμβο του και τον κάνει ότι θέλει και λογικό. Πιστεύω όμως πάντα με βάση τους άγραφους κανόνες του δικτύου όπως α) δεν "βλέπω" τα δεδομενα που περνάνει (sniffing) β) χρησιμοποιώ τις ρυθίσεις του δικτύου (routing, ισχύς, κανάλια κλπ) γ)δεν κόβω άλλα subnets χωρίς δημόσια εξήγηση γιατί και πως ώστε να βρεθεί μία λύση. Εδώ φαίνεται πως δεν έγινε το τελευταίο (πέρα από το g) και το subnet κόπηκε από την μία μεριά. 

*Ερώτηση*: τι θα γίνει αν κόβει ο καθένας από το routing του όποιον δεν έχει καλές σχέσεις?

2)Αν ο Vardas δεν θέλει να κάνει link με τον Achille ή θελει να το σταματήσει είναι θεμιτό (δεν σε πάω πχ δεν κάνω link μαζί σου) οπότε το κόβει και τελειώνει εκεί. Ομοίως και ο Achille. Φυσικά και όποιος άλλος δεν θέλει να κάνει ή να συνεχίσει ένα link του. 

*Ερώτηση*: Ποιος μπορεί και έχει το δικαίωμα να απαιτήσει από κάποιους να κόψουν το link τους (εκτός από αυτούς) γιατί ακούγονται και αυτά? Ποιοι είναι οι κανόνες που δεν πρέπει να υπερβούνε οι κάποιοι ώστε να έχουν δικαίωμα στο AWMN? Μέχρι τώρα νομίζω ίσχυε το "ότι δεν είναι εμπορικό=ευπρόσδεκτο". Άλλαξε κάτι?

Μπορώ να συνεχίσω με πολλά ερωτήματα ακόμα αλλά δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται...

Η ιδέα που κάνανε τα παιδιά από τον Σύλλογο για "εσωτερικό" κανονισμό είναι ωραία και έπρεπε να έχει γίνει απο καιρό (πολλές φορές είχε γίνει συζήτηση αλλά ποτέ δεν προχώρησε) αλλά πρέπει να προσέξουμε στον τρόπο εφαρμογής του. Δεν είναι όλοι μέλη του Συλλόγου και ποτέ δεν θα γίνουν όλοι. Λόγω νοοτροπίας, ιδεολογίας, παλιών προβλημάτων, προσώπων ή 1002 ακόμα λόγων. Αυτό πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψην ώστε να έχουμε το μέγιστο αποτέλεσμα. 

Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι πως τα μέχρι τώρα προβλήματα στο forum κυριως και τελευταία και στο δίκτυο είναι τα προσωπικά προβλήματα μεταξύ κάποιων ανθρώπων. Γνώμη μου είναι πως αν αυτά περάσουν στο δίκτυο, ότι κανόνες και να βάλουμε, ότι και να κάνουμε τα άτομα αυτά αρχικά θα προκαλέσουν έναν πανικό αλλά έπειτα θα αυτοκαταστραφούν και θα φύγουν από το δίκτυο. Πως? Μία θα κόβει ο ένας, μία θα κόβει ο άλλος, θα τους βαρεθούν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που θέλουν να κάνουν το hobby τους και θα τους κόψουν μια και καλή. Το θέμα είναι να μην γίνει αλυσίδα...

Πάντως δεν ξέρω, αρχίζω και μπερδεύομαι με τις πολλές "ιστορίες για αγρίους" που ακόυω εδώ μέσα εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Το ποιός φταίει, ποιός πάει να "καπελώσει" ποιον κλπ ενώ παλιότερα με ενδιέφερε και το έψαχνα πλέον αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να μην με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου. Αν προσπαθεί κάποιος να περάσει τα προσωπικά τους στο δίκτυο το θεωρώ λάθος και ας έχει και δίκιο. Το δίκτυο πρέπει να μείνει ομαδικό, ανοιχτό και να βασίζεται στην καλή θέληση των μελών του. Τα "πολιτικά" δεν πρέπει να έχουν σχέση.

Είπα την γνώμη μου και ξαλάφρωσα, ίσως να έχω λάθος σε πολλά σημεία, έτσι έχω καταλάβει τα περισσότερα όμως. 

Υ.Γ Δεν απαιτώ από κανέναν να μου απαντήσει, το θέμα είναι να βγάλουμε μια άκρη για το καλό του δικτύου και να σταματήσει η φαγομάρα. Τουλάχιστον να μην μεταφέρεται στο δίκτυο.

Υπογραφή: Ένας Α-linkος.

----------


## lambrosk

Αρχικά παίζανε σε b με πάνελ (για ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ!)  ::  μετά παίζουνε σε g με φουλ ισχύ (για ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ!)  ::  και ο ένας εκ των 2 πιέζει τον άλλον να γυρίσουν σε a  ::  χωρίς να γνωρίζει τις προθεσεις-δυνατότητες του αλλου και ο άλλος αν δεν είναι έτοιμος ρυθμίζει με traffic shapping την κατάσταση να κουτσοδουλεύει όπως φαίνεται είναι ποιο εύκολο για αυτόν.

Εμένα πολύ λογικές κινήσεις ασυνενοησίας και ομαδικότητας μου φαίνονται!  ::   ::  

Αυτό που δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό , όμορφο και ευγενικό είναι που βγαίνει κάποιος χωρίς να έχει μιλήσει με τον άλλο και κατηγορεί κινήσεις ....  ::   ::  

Μάλλον ο ngia έχει δίκιο και εγω προσπαθώ να το πω απο την αρχή: 
Συζητήστε το και λύστε το οι 2 σας ! είναι εσωτερικό σας θέμα τι θα κάνετε και πως θα το κάνετε. Αν δεν συμφωνείτε ρίχτε το δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος , μόλις πέφτει κάτι παγιοποιημένο συνήθως εμφανίζονται πολλοί φωστήρες...  ::

----------


## acoul

Όσοι νοιάζοντε πιο πολύ για το δίκτυο και την ιδέα του παρά για την προσωπική τους προβολή θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν ότι η μόνη λειτουργική λύση για την ανάπτυξη του AWMN και όχι μόνο είναι η δημιουργία νέων links ώστε να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και δυνατότητα εναλλακτικής δρομολόγισης. Τα "παιχνίδια" πολιτικής είναι κάτι που κανείς δεν μπορεί να αποφύγει ή να κάνει regulate - η πολύ νομοθεσία βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία - και συμβαίνει παντού βλέπε peer-to-peer agreements FORTHnet-OTEnet αλλά το ίδιο και στο εξωτερικό !! Το IP όμως δουλεύει μια χαρά και περνάει μέχρι και Voice real time παρά τις προσπάθειες τον μεγάλων Telco - ΟΤΕ βλέπε να μαθαίνεις τι σε περιμένει - για το αντίθετο. I guess you can't stop progress and evolution in the long run - Στήνετε νέα links λοιπόν και αφήστε την γκρίνια: δεν με παίζουν οι διπλανοί μου - αλλά φοβάμαι ότι καμιά φορά προτιμάμε την καζούρα από το ίδιο το δίκτυο - γούστα είναι αυτά - αλλά να λέμε τα πράγματα με το αληθινό τους τουλάχιστο όνομα !! Shut up and code !!

Όσοι πιστεύετε ακόμη ότι το πολύ regulation θα μας σώσει δείτε την ταινία Brazil - Monty Python - 1985 - τα άτομα βλέπαν 20-30 χρόνια μπροστά και δεν ήταν καν kernel-hackers

----------


## jabarlee

*#280 MAuVE, Γκύζη Παρ Απρ 08, 2005 5:45 pm*



> H ομαλή και η κατά το δυνατόν αδειάληπτη λειτουργία του δικτύου, σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες που έχουν διαμορφωθεί από αντίστοιχες ομάδες ή defacto, στην πορεία λειτουργίας του (π.χ πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης) , είναι ο πρωταρχικός σκοπός όλων μας.
> Στα πλαίσια αυτά Mauve, βγάλε άμεσα τους περιορισμούς που έβαλες από το δρομολογητή σου.
> 
> το Δ.Σ


*#34 jabarlee, Ν.Ιωνία Παρ Απρ 08, 2005 6:18 pm*



> H ομαλή και η κατά το δυνατόν αδειάληπτη λειτουργία του δικτύου, σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες που έχουν διαμορφωθεί από αντίστοιχες ομάδες ή defacto, στην πορεία λειτουργίας του (π.χ πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης) , είναι ο πρωταρχικός σκοπός όλων μας.
> Στα πλαίσια αυτά Jabarlee, βγάλε άμεσα τους περιορισμούς που έβαλες από το δρομολογητή σου.
> 
> το Δ.Σ


*To be continued ?*

----------


## ngia

Με ενημέρωσε ο vardas ότι έκοψε τη δρομολόγηση από το link του με το cslab, από τη στιγμή που οι υπηρεσίες του μπορούν πλεόν να εξυπηρετηθούν από αλλού και ότι για τα υπόλοιπα ισχύει ότι ανέφερε προηγούμενα.

----------


## Achille

Εφόσον δεν γίνει σύσταση στο varda για την συμπεριφορά του, αυτή αποτελεί δεδικασμένο, και ο καθένας νομιμοποιείτε να βάζει ότι όρια θέλει σε όποιον θέλει, χωρίς να του πει τίποτα.

Προσέξτε πολύ καλά τι κάνετε, αν θέλετε να έχουν οποιαδήποτε βαρύτητα οι συστάσεις σας στο μέλλον.

----------


## john70

> Εφόσον δεν γίνει σύσταση στο varda για την συμπεριφορά του, αυτή αποτελεί δεδικασμένο, και ο καθένας νομιμοποιείτε να βάζει ότι όρια θέλει σε όποιον θέλει, χωρίς να του πει τίποτα.
> 
> Προσέξτε πολύ καλά τι κάνετε, αν θέλετε να έχουν οποιαδήποτε βαρύτητα οι συστάσεις σας στο μέλλον.


Μια και δεν είσαι μέλλος του συλλόγου , δεν σε αφορά τι θα πράξει ο σύλλογος και τα όργανα του (εκλεγμένα ....και όχι με κληρονομικό ... χάρισμα) με τα μέλη του .

Τώρα για το εάν θα προσέξουν ή όχι ....μάλλον δεν έχουμε προσέξει αρκετά μέχρι τώρα .....

----------


## Achille

> Μια και δεν είσαι μέλλος του συλλόγου , δεν σε αφορά τι θα πράξει ο σύλλογος και τα όργανα του (εκλεγμένα ....και όχι με κληρονομικό ... χάρισμα) με τα μέλη του .


Εκτός του ότι είμαι μέλος του συλλόγου, οι αποφάσεις του συλλόγου επεμβαίνουν στο δίκτυο, επομένως με αφορούν άμεσα, σαν μέλος του δικτύου και μάλιστα του backbone.

Αν το Δ.Σ. σκοπεύει να δίνει επιπλήξεις επιλεκτικά, εξαιρώντας τους φίλους του "καφέ των Αμπελοκήπων", θα πρέπει να γίνει φανερό σε όλους, για να ξέρουν και τι θα πράξουν στο μέλλον όταν θα βγουν άλλες "αμερόληπτες" αποφάσεις για μέλη που δεν ανήκουν στην παραπάνω ομάδα.

Αν πάλι δεν είναι προσπάθεια για κουκούλωμα όπως φαίνεται από τα λεγόμενα του ngia, καλό θα ήταν να μας το πει κάποιος από το Δ.Σ. υπεύθυνα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

@Achille: Όσο λάθος ήταν του Vardas να βάλει traffic shaping χωρίς να σε ειδοποιήσει, άλλο τόσο λάθος ήταν να βγεις στο forum και να ξεκινήσεις λαϊκό δικαστήριο μπλέκοντας και τον Acinonyx.

Αν επιθυμείς δημόσια κλπ επίπληξη υπάρχει και η Π.Ε. στην οποία μπορείς να απευθυνθείς.

Τέλος αν πιστεύεις οτι υπάρχει μεροληψία κλπ καλύτερα να το πεις στην Π.Ε. και να μην πετάς σπόντες στο Forum.

@John70: Ο Achille είναι μέλος του συλλόγου αλλά ακόμα κι αν δεν ήταν έχει δικαίομα άποψης στα συγκεκρημένα θέματα, μην το χοντραίνουμε το θέμα.

Κατά την γνώμη μου το θέμα έχει λήξει αφού ο Vardas τελικώς "έκοψε την δρομολόγηση" οπότε πλέον limit δεν υπάρχει...

----------


## Achille

> Κατά την γνώμη μου το θέμα έχει λήξει αφού ο Vardas τελικώς "έκοψε την δρομολόγηση" οπότε πλέον limit δεν υπάρχει...


Όχι δεν έληξε, γιατί για βδομάδες κάποιος παιδευότανε να βρει τι φταίει με το link και δεν λειτουργεί σωστά. Το όριο δεν μπήκε και ανακοινώθηκε, μπήκε και αναγκάστηκα να το βρω μόνος μου, μετά από ώρες που έφαγα στις ταράτσες και στο εργαστήριο, και χρήματα για να αλλάξω ολόκληρο το interface.

Και όταν μιλούσαμε στο τηλέφωνο για να διορθώσουμε το link, δεν είπε κουβέντα για limits, προφανώς γελούσε κάτω από τα μουστάκια του που ψαχνόμασταν να βρούμε τι φταίει.

8ΚΒ/sec limit σε συγκεκριμένη IP στο AWMN αποτελεί ουσιαστικά firewall του χρήστη, και μάλιστα ύπουλο firewall, που δεν βρίσκεται εύκολα η αιτία του.

Η αλήθεια πρέπει να λέγεται, και όχι να κρύβεται. Όλοι έχουμε υποστεί λαϊκά δικαστήρια εδώ μέσα, και εγώ και εσύ το ξέρουμε καλά.

Εφόσον ο σύλλογος κάνει τα στραβά μάτια, θα πρέπει να τα κάνει παντού. Αλλιώς οφείλει να επιπλήξει το μέλος του για την συμπεριφορά του.

Α, και η Π.Ε. δεν δέχεται καταγγελίες από μη ταμειακώς εν τάξη μέλη έτσι και αλλιώς, και εγώ δεν σκοπεύω να γίνω για να κάνει ο σύλλογος το καθήκον του με το varda.

----------


## Achille

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> ... να βρεί έναν ενδιάμεσο


Α, και για δική σας πληροφόρηση, το link είναι απευθείας, και μπορούσα να το είχα βγάλει από καιρό. Πίστευα όμως στα κοντινά links, και έψαχνα κόμβο να μπει ανάμεσα σε μένα και τον enaon, για να κόψουμε την απόσταση.

Τώρα όμως που υπάρχουν links σαν το spirosco-Alexandros-ysam2 ή το enaon-limah που περνάνε ένα κάρο κόμβους από πάνω, συν τη μόνιμη γκρίνια για το αν τραβάω internet ή όχι που δικαιολογεί κατά την άποψη κάποιων να προσπαθούν να με πετάξουν έξω από το δίκτυο ή να μου βάζουν όρια 8KB/sec στα links μου ή να τα κάνουν τραμπάλα μια πάνω μια κάτω...

----------


## blizardbill

> Παρ'όλα αυτά το link παρέμεινε ενεργό για να μην υπάρξει διακοπή των υπηρεσιών ( κυρίως dns , αλλά και debian repository και ftp ).
> 
> Παρατηρήθηκε το φαινόμενο μια συγκεκριμένη ip από το subnet 10.47.130.0/24 να δημιουργεί υπερβολικό traffic και προστέθηκε ένας κανόνας για τον περιορισμό της συγκεκριμένης ip διεύθυνσης έτσι ώστε να μην επιβαρύνει την εξερχόμενη κίνηση της γραμμής.
> 
> Με ενημέρωσε ο vardas ότι έκοψε τη δρομολόγηση από το link του με το cslab, από τη στιγμή που οι υπηρεσίες του μπορούν πλέων να εξυπηρετηθούν από αλλού και ότι για τα υπόλοιπα ισχύει ότι ανέφερε προηγούμενα.


Παιδιά , από όσο κατάλαβα ,εφόσον οι εξηγήσεις αυτές βασίζονται στην αλήθεια είναι επαρκέστατες , έτσι ?

Αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι ίσως έπρεπε να ενημερώσει κάποιον , υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα? 
Eπρεπε να κάνει άτι άλλο στην πράξη δηλαδή ? τι θα ήταν το σωστό για μια τέτοια περίπτωση ?

----------


## blizardbill

O άνθρωπος μπορεί να πειραματιζόταν για να βρει μια λύση... είχε περιορίσει στα 120kb όλους και στα 50 κάποιους , και για μια μέρα νομίζω το πήγε και στα 8 , ίσως και για να δει αν συνεχίζει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Τεσπα, ας πούμε ότι καταλαβαίνω την πιθανή ένταση του achile με όσα έγιναν , αλλά πέρα από αυτό υπάρχει κάποιο σοβαρό θέμα στα σίγουρα , χωρίς να είσαστε υπερβολικοί ?

----------


## Achille

> O άνθρωπος μπορεί να πειραματιζόταν για να βρει μια λύση... είχε περιορίσει στα 120kb όλους και στα 50 κάποιους , και για μια μέρα νομίζω το πήγε και στα 8 , ίσως και για να δει αν συνεχίζει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


Και γιατί δεν το πήγαινε στα 3 μήπως λυθεί το πρόβλημα έτσι;

Το interface με cslab δεν είχε καθόλου κίνηση από μέρους μου εδώ και πολλές μέρες, το όριο μπήκε για προσωπικούς λόγους, και όχι για λειτουργικούς.

Μην προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογήσετε τα αδικαιολόγητα, να μάθετε να είστε δίκαιοι, ακόμα και αν θα πρέπει να εναντιωθείτε στα φιλαράκια σας, όταν κάνουν λάθη.

Α, και το link έβγαζε 500kb/sec όταν χρησιμοποίησα άλλες IPs, όλως τυχαίως. Πολύ άσχημα θα έλεγα...

----------


## koki

Kαι για προσωπικούς λόγους να είναι (κατακριτέο) ακόμα χειρότερο κατ'εμέ το ότι έγινε "στη ζούλα".

Για όποιο υψηλό ή όχι τόσο λόγο και να γίνονται ανάλογες κινήσεις πρέπει κατ'αρχάς να συζητούνται, και στο ελάχιστο να ενημερώνεται ο ενδιαφερόμενος αν μη τι άλλο.

Αυτό που προσωπικά με τρομάζει περισσότερο είναι ότι μια τέτοια κίνηση έγινε από τον Varda, άτομο που δεν έχει συμμετάσχει σε κανένα flame και έχει κρατήσει μια -γενικά υγιή- απόσταση από όλα αυτά. 
Οπότε φτάνουμε και λέμε, γιατί αυτό το foul στον Αχιλλέα? Γιατί κακά τα ψέμματα, ο Αχιλλέας δεν είναι τυχαίο πρόσωπο, ειδικά στο τελευταίο πρωτάθλημα flame (ως αγωνιζόμενος ή/και έπαθλο).

Σενάριο Α: Ο Βάρδας, κάθισε και σκέφτηκε αντικειμενικά και ανεπηρέαστα και έφτασε σε μια απόφαση που είναι συνεπής και τεκμηριωμένη με βάση τα όσα από την υγιή απόστασή του παρατήρησε ότι συμβαίνουν εδώ μέσα, και στο link του.

Σενάριο Β: Κάποιος κοντά στο Βάρδα, βοήθησε τον άνθρωπο να σχηματίσει γνώμη. Καθαρά για οικονομία χρόνου, πάντα...


Και έρχομαι στο Β, και λέω ότι είναι πραγματικά τραγικό. Δεν είναι τραγικό ούτε το ότι ο Βάρδας επηρεάστηκε, αυτό είναι απολύτος φυσιολογικό και το 90% από εμάς το έχουν πάθει γενικά, και ειδικά με τις ασαφείς πλακωμάρες εδώ μέσα. Δεν είναι τραγικό ούτε το γεγονός ότι κάποιος έδωσε μια κάπως extreme (και κατά πολλούς extravagant) κατά τα φαινόμενα εντύπωση στον πρώτο. 

Το τραγικό είναι ότι πλέον αυτή η φαγωμάρα, αυτή η μνησικακία, η στρατοπεδοποίηση και το κουτσομπολιό, έχουν γίνει δεδομένα.

Ποιος θα περίμενε τον Varda ή κάθε αντίστοιχο κόμβο να πάρει μια θέση τόσο προκλητική, out of the blue (που λένε και οι φίλοι μας οι αγγλόφωνοι). Προσωπικά έμεινα έκπληκτη από αυτό το γεγονός και όχι από τις διαδικαστικές λεπτομέρειες. Κατινιές και λοιπά έχουμε συνηθίσει, αλλά να έχουν εμποτίσει τόσο πολύ την προσωπικότητα της κοινότητάς μας ώστε να λύουν την αποστασιοποίηση από τα συλλογο-δικτυο-κλπ τεκτενόμενα κάποιων που έχουν κρατηθεί τόσο καιρό, ε δεν το περίμενα.


Και η μεγαλύτερη μλκία ξέρετε ποια είναι? Σκέφτομαι έναν καφέ στα ΝΠ, με περί τα 25 άτομα, και ξέρω ότι "διαπλεκόμενος" (βασικά εμπλεκόμενος, αλλά είπα να το δραματοποιήσω) θα είναι μαξ ένας από τους εκεί παρόντες. Δεν είναι πολύ μικρό το ποσοστό για να κάνει ΤΟΣΟ fscked σαματά?

----------


## blizardbill

> Kαι για προσωπικούς λόγους να είναι (κατακριτέο) ακόμα χειρότερο κατ'εμέ το ότι έγινε "στη ζούλα".
> Σενάριο Α....


Νομίζω υπερβάλεις γενικά ... δεν μιλάμε για επαγγελματική μισθωμένη γραμμή, που δίνει ιντερνετ σε επιχειρήσεις και το να πάει στα 8 kb για λίγο θα σημαίνει καταστροφή για κάποιους και μηνήσεις .

Ελεύθερο ερασιτεχνικό δίκτυο είναι , και ακόμα και αν νομίζουμε ότι το έκοψε για κάποιους προσωπικούς λόγους και όχι για αυτούς που λέει , ανθρώπινα είναι αυτά, μην το τραβάμε παραπάνω αν δεν είμαστε σίγουροι.

----------


## koki

Από όσο έχει φανεί μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή, η αλλαγή έγινε, και δεν ειδοποιήθηκαν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά του Αχιλλέα, μίλησε μάλιστα για το "πρόβλημα" με τον Varda και ο δεύτερος προτίμησε να μην του το αποκαλύψει. Αυτό, εάν ισχύει, είναι αρκετά λάθος.

Το περί προσωπικών ή όχι λόγων και το περί εάν είχε το δικαίωμα ή όχι, είναι πράγματα αρκετά ασαφή και θέλουν μεγάλη κουβέντα που δεν έχω πρόθεση και διάθεση να κάνω, ειδικά σε ένα τόσο άγονο περιβάλλον όσο το φόρουμ του AWMN, ή τα πηγαδάκια αυτού.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Και όταν μιλούσαμε στο τηλέφωνο για να διορθώσουμε το link, δεν είπε κουβέντα για limits, προφανώς γελούσε κάτω από τα μουστάκια του που ψαχνόμασταν να βρούμε τι φταίει.


Αν όντως το παραπάνω ισχύει τότε είναι απαράδεκτη η στάση του Vardas, αν πιστεύεις οτι κάτι είναι λάθος το λες και το στηρίζεις φανερά και όχι στη ζούλα όπως λέει και η Jismy. Από την άλλη έβαλε limit μόνο σε μια IP (που ενδεχομένως να μην ήξερε οτι ήταν η δικιά σου μιας και δεν υπάρχει database του Hostmaster ούτε ο Hostmaster έχει ενημερώσει πουθενά σχετικα) όπως λέει για να μην γωνατίζει το Link και να μπορεί να εξυπηρετείται ο κόσμος απ' τον DNS κλπ (που αποτελεί QoS ότι και να λέμε).

Διαφωνώ με το να περνάει κάποιος πανεπιστημιακό Internet πάνω απ' το awmn με οποιονδείποτε τρόπο αλλά καλό είναι εφόσον συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο (γιατί μπορεί και να μην συμβαίνει) να το συζητίσουμε πρώτα μεταξύ μας όλοι μαζί και να πάρουμε απόφαση για την πολιτική που θα ακολουθήσουμε και όχι να καταφεύγουμε σε τέτοιες μεθόδους. Μπορεί αύριο να τύχει και σε άλλον κόμβο κάτι τέτοιο, ας έχουμε κοινή πολιτική.

Τέσπα, παρακαλώ να ηρεμίσουν τα πνεύματα και πρότασή μου είναι αν ο Vardas επιθυμεί να κρατήσει το Link, να γίνει ψηφοφορία για το αν θα μήνει το Limit ή όχι (να γίνει κρίση δλδ κατά πόσο χρήσιμο για το δίκτυο είναι το Limit που έβαλε). Αν ο Vardas κατεβάσει τελικά το link δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε. Επίσης πιστεύω πως πρέπει να συζητίσουμε γενικότερα την πολιτική μας με το πανεπιστημιακό internet...

Τέλος γνώμη μου είναι οτι απ' τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει πλαίσιο σχετικά με την λειτουργία των κόμβων, ο σύλλογος δεν έχει λόγο στην λειτουργία των κόμβων των μελών του (αν υπήρχε πλαίσιο - που τώρα δημιουργείται με προτοβουλία του Δ.Σ. - τότε θα ήταν καθήκον του να το επιβάλει όπως μπορεί στα μέλη του) και θεωρώ ατυχή και την υπόδειξη στον MAuVE και τον Jabarlee (που τη δικαιολογώ μόνο απ' το γεγονός οτι πολοί αντέδρασαν στο συγκεκριμένο, οπότε έπρεπε να λάβει θέση).

Ας σταματήσει το λαϊκό δικαστήριο του Vardas και του Achille και να δούμε τι κάνουμε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, το θέμα δλδ κατ' εμέ είναι η ανυπαρξία πλαισίου λειτουργίας κόμβων και θα πρέπει όλοι να βοηθήσουμε στον σύλλογο να φτιαχτεί κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## blizardbill

> Από όσο έχει φανεί μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή, η αλλαγή έγινε, και δεν ειδοποιήθηκαν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά του Αχιλλέα, μίλησε μάλιστα για το "πρόβλημα" με τον Varda και ο δεύτερος προτίμησε να μην του το αποκαλύψει. Αυτό, εάν ισχύει, είναι αρκετά λάθος.


Ε φυσικά είναι άσχημο αν σου λέει ό άλλος ότι δεν πάει πάνω από 50kb πχ, και εσύ δεν του λες ότι έχεις βάλει limit και ότι δεν ξέρεις γιατί δεν πάει παραπάνω!!!
Αλλά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν συνέβη αυτό ακριβώς η αν υπάρχει παρεξήγηση, είναι προσωπικό τους, και δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να συζητηθεί εδώ σοβαρά αυτό, και να βγάζουμε και συμπεράσματα .

----------


## Mick Flemm

blizzardbill ++

----------


## Pater_Familias

Κλειδώνεται για να γίνει διαχωρισμός.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Ξεκλειδώνεται!

----------


## Alexandros

Έχω μπλεχτεί με τις διασπάσεις, ελπίζω εδώ να είνια το σωστό thread.

Δεν γνωρίζω/θυμάμαι τον Vardas αλλά έχω πολύ καλή άποψη για τον άνθρωπο για δυο βασικούς λόγους, α) έχει έναν από τους παλιότερους και πιο ενεργούς κόμβους και β) μιλάει λίγο στο forum.

Τα παραπάνω όμως, δεν αλλάζουν το γεγονός ότι στο χειρισμό της σύνδεσής του με τον Αχιλλέα έκανε ένα σημαντικό λάθος. Αυτό στα μάτια τα δικά μου είναι κατακριτέο. Το ΔΣ όφειλε να πάρει θέση και να τον επιπλήξει και επί της ουσίας και για να δώσει το μήνυμα ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν τέτοιες ενέργειες να γίνονται ανεκτές από κανέναν. (Επίπληξη είναι η ξεκάθαρη αναφορά ότι αυτό είναι λάθος, δεν αναφέρομαι σε διοικητικές ή άλλες χειροπιαστές ποινές). Αντ' αυτού επιλέγηκε η μέθοδος του 'είναι πολύπλοκη η κατάσταση, όλοι μάλλον φταίνε, θα είμαστε αυστηροί την επόμενη φορά', δηλαδή το απέραντο γκρι. 

Ασχολούμαι συνέχεια με τα δίκτυα από το 86εκ των οποίων 12 χρόνια σε λειτουργία δικτύων (operations). Μου είναι αδιανόητη η σκέψη και μόνο αυτού που συνέβει. Το δίκτυο έχει κανόνες σύμφωνα με τις επιταγές του ιδιοκτήτη του που στην περίπτωσή μας (κοινοτικό δίκτυο) πρέπει να σημαίνει ότι έχει κοινούς κανόνες για όλους μας.

Σχετικά με το ΔΣ, νομίζω ότι μέχρι στιγμής είναι το καλύτερο που είχαμε, αλλά οι καταστάσεις έχουν δυσκολέψει σε σχέση με το παρελθόν και πρέπει να κινηθούν πιο δραστήρια, πιο απφασιστικά και χωρίς προκαταλήψεις. Όλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε, αλλά τελικά θα πρέπει να στεκόμαστε όσο μπορούμε στο ύψος των περιστάσεων.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Philip

::  Αλέξανδρος +++

----------


## papashark

> Σχετικά με το θέμα που προέκυψε την σύνδεση του Varda με το Cslab η θέση του ΔΣ είναι η παρακάτω: 
> 
> Έχουν παρατηρηθεί κατ' επανάληψη φαινόμενα πολιτικής, επιλεκτικής δρομολόγησης όπως και προώθησης της κίνησης κατά τρόπο βλαπτικό για την ομαλή λειτουργία του δικτύου. 
> 
> Τα παραπάνω φαινόμενα είναι κατακριτέα και κάθε άλλο παρά βοηθάνε στην εύρυθμη και σωστή λειτουργία του δικτύου που όλοι θέλουμε και για την οποία κοπιάζουμε. 
> 
> Επίσης για πρώτη ίσως φορά αναφέρθηκε δημόσια η λειτουργία ασύρματης ζεύξης με πρωτόκολλο 802.11g, το οποίο όπως είναι γνωστό μπορεί να αποτελέσει την αρχή για την καταστροφή του δικτύου μας, αλλά και για την κατασπατάληση του ραδιοφάσματος. 
> 
> Οι παραπάνω ενέργειες, εάν επαναληφθούν, το ΔΣ δηλώνει ότι θα παραπέμψει τους παραβάτες στην ΠΕ για τις περαιτέρω ενέργειες.


Tελικά ποιός ήταν ο κακός ?

Ούτε το όνομα του δεν μπορούσατε να πείτε......  ::  

Ποιοί άλλοι τα έκαναν κατ' επανάληψη ?

----------

